# Diy leg vise



## GISer3546 (Jan 30, 2013)

Currently I have a quick release front vise that has worked well for the past few years but recently has started to release with every moderate mallet strike. Needless to say I'm sick of my vise releasing and dropping my work piece to the floor. I have been planning on upgrading to a metal screw leg vise for a while and have heard of Benchcrafted but am wondering if I can save some cash with any other alternative. 

I have looked at getting individual parts from suppliers like mcmaster.com but am worried about getting them to work together correctly. I have also considered getting some parts from Veritas but those all seem to be tail or shoulder vises and seem pretty short given. Has anyone put something like this together before?


----------



## Belg (Oct 2, 2011)

If your looking for a much cheaper alternative take a look at this video. VERY creative. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B0rzjblBXIY


----------

